

Show HN: Gamified beghilos – Geek Watch - zimmru
http://geekwatchapp.com/

======
BJamUT
Try the following: -start/stop exactly on 1.00 -start/stop faster than 0.10
-spell stuff upside-down (0.7734, 55378008, etc.)

------
arboleda
Nice!

